# Video: Oops, smashed a fence today on video



## Ekka (Jun 6, 2006)

1.19min and 4.5mb in wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/oops.wmv


----------



## vharrison2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Ouch, I don't think even foam would have helped that one!


----------



## matthias (Jun 6, 2006)

Come on, Ekka. Show us your _real_ accident videos. There has to be at least one.


----------



## belgian (Jun 6, 2006)

That crew behavior is quite funny. Seen that before, very human.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh, that makes me feel better! Even the pros mess it up once in while.


So, what was the profit margin on that job?


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jun 6, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Oh, that makes me feel better! Even the pros mess it up once in while.
> 
> 
> So, what was the profit margin on that job?




I was wondering that myself..


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 6, 2006)

errrrr ..it happens,,,,,


----------



## Ekka (Jun 6, 2006)

Ha, I had to get the stump grinder is some how.:biggrinbounce2:


----------

